# Sesame oil as flavoring goes well with what?



## thebeloved (Jul 31, 2012)

What about pork and chicken?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Are you talking about toasted sesame oil? Goes well with asian noodles and veggie, for example noodles and onions and bell peppers, or noodles and flat beans and carrots and zucchinis, etc..


----------



## jaycobb1045 (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree - it is a welcome complement to asian flavors, maybe Chinese most of all.  It is a very strong flavor, however, and can overpower a dish if not used sparingly.  I don't know if this is a traditional or even accepted method, but what I like to do is use about 1.5 to 2 parts vegetable oil to 1 part toasted sesame oil when using it for cooking.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Don't bother cooking with toasted sesame oil. It loses it's flavor that way.

You can also make good Asian style salad dressings with toasted sesame oil.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Take care when cooking with pure sesame oil. All flavour tends to dissapear and depending on the degree of refinement the smoke point varies a lot. Best used raw and in small quantities, as JC said.

It's good for marinades. I've used sesame oil in a lot of Chinese dishes, from Mapo Tofu to Shrimps in tomato paste, chicken, beef, etc. Also to give an exotic flavour in salads.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

+1 on what Phatch said, toasted sesame oil is a finishing oil, not a cooking oil really. 

Untoasted sesame oil you can cook with, but it doesn't have any strong flavor really.


----------



## thebeloved (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I have a recipe for a sauce with sesame oil as the main flavoring ingredient and I love how it tastes. Im wondering if a sesame oil and soy sauce flavored sauce would go well with pork or chicken, or even beef?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

It would go with everything, keep in mind it is more of an added f;avoring then a medium to cook food in. If I am frying I fry in pnut, canola, or corn oil and add a bit of sesamee for flavor. (also good in vege stir fry and in fish dishes.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Sesame oil is usually added at the end of the stir frying process to preserve its flavor. Many pork, beef, chicken, and fish dishes are finished this way. Most of those will also have been seasoned with soy sauce as well.


----------



## thatchairlady (Feb 15, 2012)

Like the flavor but only takes the SMALLEST amount!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

for our household, we like plain-steamed veg (of any sort), plated,

then drizzle with a _VERY_ small amount of Sesame Oil, S&P, and a sprinkle (optional) of toasted Sesame Seeds

this really livens up a boring tuesday night dinner, along with a simple broiled chicken breast and bob's your uncle!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I've used a bit of toasted sesame oil when making spicy mayo, something like 95% safflower or such, 5% sesame.  Usually as a condiment for tea cured salmon or cold poached pork slices.  The last batch of cold beef and soba noodle salad I made had a good splash of chile infused sesame oil as part of the dressing.  It has been 95+ F here the last few days, and will continue to be so.   I might whip up a batch of that salad.

mjb.


----------

